# Wasserzeichen automatisch einfügen



## FoRi (2. Januar 2007)

Hallo Leute,

zunächst allen ein gesundes neues Jahr wünsch.

Nun zu meiner Frage. Ich würde gern eine Art "Wasserzeichen/Copyright" in meine Bilder einbauen wie im angehängten Beispiel. Wie kann ich das machen das ich das bei ganzem Serien mit z.B. 75 -100 Bildern hinbekomme. Das Copy sollte ja auch noch an der gleichen Stelle sitzen. Hoch wie Querformat. Immer zentriert ca. 100 Pixel vom unteren Rand weg. Kann mir da mal jemand nen heissen Tipp geben wie ichd as am einfachsten hinbekomme.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (3. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

Im folgenden Thread ist dein Vorhaben ziemlich gut beschrieben
=> Automatisch Schriftzug an bestimmter Position im Bild einfügen...

Gruß


----------

